# what kind of transfer this? from a mall kiosk



## critterracing (Aug 7, 2007)

hi everyone
my wife went to the local mall today to get my daughter a custom tee.

it was a pink heart 10"x8" that said im the big sister. the letters were a rainbow gradient. 

my wife picked the design from his computer and he printed it right out of a printer. 

my question is im trying to find out what kind of transfer this is without going to ask him.lol. it feels very rubber like. it seems to be a very nice quaility.

little did she know i picked up my hix 600 heat press today and my vinyl is due in tomorrow. oh well. 

if anyone has an idea as to what transfer a mall kiosk guy would use please lmk. 

ill prolly go by tomorrow to check him out but id rather not. 

thanks
Aldo


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: quicky question not sure which forum*

Sounds like it is an opaque transfer for dark fabrics, or t vinyl printed with solvent inks.


----------



## critterracing (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: quicky question not sure which forum*

sorry, it was printed on a white tee.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: quicky question not sure which forum*

It may still be print and cut vinyl. I would just call them and tell them you want to know how they did it so you can ask for the same style when you make your next purchase.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest you go ask him and tell him why. I think if you approach him the right way it could be a benefit for you. good luck..... JB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds to me like it could be an inkjet heat transfer being 8" x 10" (would fit on an 8.5" x 11") letter sized transfer and that it was printed right out of a printer.

Also, being a white shirt and a rainbow gradient on the transfer tends to make me think along these lines. 

However, the fact that it feels rubbery leans me towards an opaque transfer rather than the softer feel of a standard transfer paper for white garments. Unless it is just a poor quality transfer??


----------

